# 2-axis eyes



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

bfjou, a most excellent use of PVC pipe for sockets! This opens up alot of possibilities beyond the use of rollon deoderant balls..I may steal it...er, consider the idea...heheh.

Nice vids, you are very inventive. Wish I lived nearby, I bet we could build some awesome stuff, and throw back some brew too!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

That link isn't working for me... You can see it Doc?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I searched for bfjou812 on photobucket and there it was! Good job bfjou812!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the link I found it on:
Pictures by bfjou812 - Photobucket


----------



## markk96 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you still have the pictures for how you made these?


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

markk96 , I don't know what happened to the previous link , but try this http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k392/bfjou812/2-axis eyes/ If you have any questions feel free to PM me and I'll be more than happy to help


----------

